# Waxstock 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Weekend is nearly here for Waxstock 2015 ...

Waxstock is at the Jaguar Exhibition Hall at the Ricoh Arena in Coventry. The postcode is CV6 6GE and the Arena is well signposted and close to major routes, including the M1, M6 and M40. Getting to Waxstock has never been easier.

Lots to do

Demo Bar
Arrive and Shine 
DW top 16
Traders 
Car club boot camp

Make sure you come and check out the DW stand and support us - come and pick a sticker up - free samples - chance to win products and much more

We will have sonax, powermaxed, carplan, ledlenser, dw merchandise, a special one off and maybe a NEW wax !!!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Crept round too quick. Nowhere near ready and its hammering down now


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking forward to it. Car hasn't been washed in a month/1500 miles so is absolutely filthy and won't be cleaned either.. so I'll hide it in the far end of the car park lol.

Will certainly be coming to get some DW stickers and leave with as many freebies as possible from various companies as I'm skint & it's fallen before pay day!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be there, hide your biccies :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Somebody say biccies???? 😤


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Somebody say biccies???? 😤


Yes i did, specifically Maryland cookies :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Double or triple chocolate chip???????


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Double or triple chocolate chip???????


Pfftt.....please, triple choc


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

We are looking forward to it. Roll on Sunday.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Yes i did, specifically Maryland cookies :thumb: :lol:


Make sure you bring some


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Make sure you bring some


The hell with that, i'm pinching yours Bill :thumb:


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

would this event be wurth it to come over from belgium? as a detailing enthousiast?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> The hell with that, i'm pinching yours Bill :thumb:


Hang on a second. If there is any pinching of the cookie to be done, it'll be done by me lol.

I'd love to come over for this Waxstock guys. Just left it too late.

Ah well, hopefully I may read a wee bit about it on here.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm buying tickets on the day & live 2.5hrs away, do I need to be there bang on 8AM or will I be ok to arrive at 9ish?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> I'm buying tickets on the day & live 2.5hrs away, do I need to be there bang on 8AM or will I be ok to arrive at 9ish?


Arrive whenever, it's a pretty chill show


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ0063 said:


> I'm buying tickets on the day & live 2.5hrs away, do I need to be there bang on 8AM or will I be ok to arrive at 9ish?


I wouldn't get there bang on 8am as it doesn't open until 9.30am according to the website


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

First time for me and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Will be sure to swing by, show my face and see what's in store!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if card payments will be accepted generally? I'm assuming so but thought it best to double check to avoid disappointment


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Most traders do... Cant think of any traders that wont.... Cashmachine in the foyer of the arena if you get caught short.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

subarufreak said:


> would this event be wurth it to come over from belgium? as a detailing enthousiast?


That depends on you really. How much would you be willing to travel and pay for an event such as this.
I mean, I flew in from Finland yesterday just for the Waxstock. And I'm not a trader, just a hobbyist


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Soooooo, what's the blue thing? Is it for jaffa cakes?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> Soooooo, what's the blue thing? Is it for jaffa cakes?


I'll try and put a pic up later


----------

